# Disecting the madeleine



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I've been experimenting with so many different recipes and techniques, that I can barely remember what they are supposed to taste like anymore!

I think this could be an interesting discussion because it reviews some basic pastry techniques. Lord knows, I'm no pastry chef!

I would like to get comments and opinions on the following:
Leavener: baking powder? yeast? or nothing?
Describe the texture: small air pockets and spongy? Really moist? Larger air pockets?
Should the sugar and eggs be whipped to a ribbon? Some recipes call for minimal whisking. What's the rationale?
Conservation: how to keep the edges crisp and the centre soft?
Can these be prepped in advance?
What is the best temperature to use? I've seen everything from 320F to 425 F
All-purpose flour? Or cake and pastry flour?
So far, out of all the tests I've done, I prefer the recipes that use no leavener or yeast only. I find the texture is better. With baking powder, it feels like putting a lemony sponge in your mouth. Very dry.

The yeast recipe calls for high temp baking: 425 for 5 min, then 400 for another 5. My oven is a bit screwy, but it really was too hot and my madeleines were too dark.

As for conservation, baking powder madeleines do not conserve at all. Yeast ones fare a bit better, but don't stay crispy.

What are your experiences?


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am certainly no expert in this area, but I've always thought of Madeleines as lemon flavored pound cake. So, a pound of butter, a pound of sugar, a pound of flour, a pound of eggs and a pound of lemon zest  Just kidding, lemon zest to taste.

And something I do know a little more about - cake flour. Unless you are making a cake that absolutely positively has to be pure white, stay away from cake flour. Smell a bag of pastry flour next to a bag of cake flour. Taste both of them. Both are milled from the same soft wheat, but what a world of difference in flavor.


----------

